

FigurePool - online graphics editor now open for beta subscriptions - durman
http://figurepool.com
FigurePool - a new online graphics editor and sharing platform now open for beta subscriptions. Reserve your spot in the early release now!
======
durman
Another batch of screenshots revealed. Look at how easy it is to search and
embed images and WebPage screenshots into your graphics and diagrams.

------
katquita
Looks promising! Just subscribed for the beta and can't wait for the release.

